# Jasper



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Back on Memorial day he hurt his knee. Of all things, he was lizard hunting in the yard.
He was on rest for five weeks, and had his recheck today. The vet could still feel some tenderness, fluid, and felt his gait in that knee was still slightly off.
He will be spending the night at A&M. Tomorrow they will use a Orthoscopic camera to get a better look inside the knee. If needed, he will have TPLO surgery while he is already sedated.
Sends some good thoughts to this sweet boy, that just melts into everyone’s lap.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Best of ESP from us sweet boy. Still hoping that this will be healing quick and get to those birds again.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

get well soon buddy.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Get well soon Jasper!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They scoped the knee, and found the tear. He had TPLO surgery while still sedated. Everything went well, and he should get to come home either Wednesday afternoon or Thursday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He had some bleeding through the compression bandage (not uncommon for this type of surgery) last night, so he’s not coming home today. We are still hopeful that he will get to come home on Thursday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yay
Jasper gets to come home this afternoon.
Between rechecking the knee, surgery, and post op, he’s been at the vets for four days.
It’s where he needed to be, but we sure missed him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Jasper is home


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just because he’s so cute, and happy to be back home. You have to excuse the bright white legs in the pictures.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Happy he is back home! What does the recovery process entail?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Right now only walks to go potty on leash. Ice the knee, passive range of motion exercise while laying down. When he’s standing, slowly rock the hips side to side, so he will put weight on the leg. Slowly over time increase the slow walks, making him put that foot down.
recheck incision at 10 to 14 days, and re-X-ray the knee in 8 weeks. It will be 12 weeks total, of rest and rehab.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Best wishes for a optimal recovery.

Thats a seriously long recovery for such an active dog. Does the soreness prevent him from being too active , like self regulating? Or does he attempt to push through the pain and tries to run or jump?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can’t leave self regulation to chance.
He’s on a short leash for potty , or me sitting with him on the floor while still on leash. Otherwise he is crated. He will be on Trazodone, to help keep him calm.
More movement cause more inflammation, and slows recovery time. Leaping, jumping, or a run can cause hardware failure until the bones mend back together. The recovery, is just as important as the surgery.
In TPLO the bone is cut, and repositioned in a different angle using a plate, and screws/pins.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I looked into the procedure and can see how hardware is holding the bone in its new position. Pretty amazing really. I can see how medication will be very helpful to provide some light sedation.

What was your decision process around deciding on TPLO versus Tightrope?

I have to say i'm nervous about crcld later on down the road. These V's are super active and i cringe at the things Ellie does out in the woods. She thinks she's an invincible gazzelle.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tightrope is mainly only a option in smaller dogs.
TPLO has a better success rate in medium, and large dogs.

A&M is doing a study on a new knee surgery.
So maybe in a few years (or sooner) there will be a even better option.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

How is Jasper settling in to his recovery routine? Hope all is going well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He’s as well as can be expected.
The incision is healing, and we are icing the knee, and doing his exercises. He’s tired of all the crate time, and the cone. I spend as much time as I can, sitting on the floor next to him, with him laying beside me. 
Tomorrow will be one week down, and 11 more to go.😩


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

They always give so much & expect so little, I guess that he deserves some special treatment. Although 12 weeks does seem like a bit much


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> They always give so much & expect so little, I guess that he deserves some special treatment. Although 12 weeks does seem like a bit much


Oh it does to me too.
When we get 8 weeks in, they will re-X-ray.
So hopeful at that point, some of restrictions will be lifted.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Four weeks in the books, four more until they re-X-ray the knee. So far it’s going well, and we do short 3-4 minute walks where he has to use the leg. Weight shifting exercises, and passive leg stretchs. Lots of him laying on his bed, where I sit beside him on the floor.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

texasred said:


> Four weeks in the books, four more until they re-X-ray the knee. So far it’s going well, and we do short 3-4 minute walks where he has to use the leg. Weight shifting exercises, and passive leg stretchs. Lots of him laying on his bed, where I sit beside him on the floor.


Aw, get well soon Jasper, brave, handsome boy!
Best wishes from Oscar and humans xxxx


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I feel for both of you. I wish we could explain to dogs on the “why” , that is the most frustrating aspect in my book.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> I feel for both of you. I wish we could explain to dogs on the “why” , that is the most frustrating aspect in my book.


Thank you.
Yes, it would be wonderful if we could explain the why to them. He’s been handling it better than either than my other two dogs would, and I’m sure the meds help. The vet explained that I should not feel guilty for giving them to him. That if I were in lock down for that long, I would want them to be able to cope with it.
I did try to lower the dose, but quickly saw that he needed them. Otherwise he could injure the leg, before it healed. One day soon, this will all be worth it.


----------

